# Remis Hatch / Skylight



## 108239 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm looking for advice on how to dismantle a Remis skylight.
Also a web catalogue for Remis products so I can identify the product number (no markings on the outside).
thanks,
Jon


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a thread on here recently concerning Remis rooflights.

The ones we have in our Hymer seem to be a special version for Hymer.

They have a concertinal blackout blind, a mozzie net and the perspex dome has to be raised by simply pushing up.
Dismantling and rebuilding is fairly obvious.

The website is not that useful: 
www.remis.de
links to:
http://mobil.remiglas.de/172/?L=1

I gave up trying to get information from the factory in Germany.
The firm does not seem interested in making sales to customers.


----------

